# Winters on its way



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

92^ today and we are getting our first 5 loads of salt. :bluebounc


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Longae29;1293423 said:


> 92^ today and we are getting our first 5 loads of salt. :bluebounc


Any chance you would share what pricing you are seeing on saltThumbs Up


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

$45/ton delivered. But its from a super secret source. That probably won't be common pricing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

is that like double secret probation ?????????????


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Send me 100 loads at that price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;1293434 said:


> $45/ton delivered. But its from a super secret source. That probably won't be common pricing.


Huggy Bear got himself a load of the white stuff to sell?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

grandview;1293622 said:


> Huggy Bear got himself a load of the white stuff to sell?


found it.....musta fell off the back of a truck.....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

90 a ton delivered includes tax, iyiyiy


----------

